# First edited movie 1-20-09



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

Got a new to me, used only once Boss 9'2" Vee and got a little carried away taking pictures and video clips. Edited them into one movie. It isn't great by any means but enjoy.

Freddy


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Sweet Vid man!!

Good music too.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Hitting those piles like that looked awesome. Poof.... LOL Great video.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Here's your Vid!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice video. Looked like you got better at / more aggressive with the stacking with that plow as the video progressed


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

I almost did a double take thought it was mine LOL good work Fred tymusic


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

JDiepstra;723443 said:


> Nice video. Looked like you got better at / more aggressive with the stacking with that plow as the video progressed


The first two clips weren't me driving the truck, it was a buddy of mine, I threated to kill him if he f***ed anything up.  And I'm still learning how to take full advantage of the Vee seeing as its my first one.

Thanks for the comments guys.

Freddy


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice rig and cool video.


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

man, you got 12" of snow, and over here, we got 2" of ice ....... what a mess
nice vid


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

theonlybull;725727 said:


> man, you got 12" of snow, and over here, we got 2" of ice ....... what a mess
> nice vid


We were just on the line and completely missed the ice. I was down towards moncton last night plowing and there was only 8-10 inchs and a nice ice crust on top, glad we missed out on that in town!


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Freddy130;725827 said:


> We were just on the line and completely missed the ice. I was down towards moncton last night plowing and there was only 8-10 inchs and a nice ice crust on top, glad we missed out on that in town!


I like the way you got the Timmies in the video.tymusic


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

You bought a V now yer just getting fancy lol 

What are you gonna do with your 8' straight blade boss?


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

jayman3;726526 said:


> I like the way you got the Timmies in the video.tymusic


I didn't think anyone would notice. I think the get more of my profits from plowing then my bank account.



murray83;726936 said:


> You bought a V now yer just getting fancy lol
> 
> What are you gonna do with your 8' straight blade boss?


Looking for another Super Duty to put it on, just can't find one I like. Then new vee came with a mount and wires for a F250. But after using the Vee I don't know if i want to even keep the straight 8, might look into another vee for the new truck.


----------

